# Drum And Bass!



## el1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Any of you americans into drum and bass? If so what are some of your fav dj's . and/ or producers?
I dont know any yank dnb artists so would be cool if you could help me expand my collection.


----------



## LiveHigh (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know of any, but I do love the music. I've been to clubs that played D&B and it was amazing...but I never could get any band names to listen to at home...so sorry I can't help you out, but can you help me? hah...


----------



## el1 (Feb 9, 2008)

is hype american ? i thought he was british! im pretty sure he is!
And for you mate , the new albums i am running at the mo are :

Andy c : night life 3
Dj marky: bingo sessions 2
TC: Evolution
But thats just the lastest releases i can fit on my ipod , i have load more vinyls etc.


----------



## bigbossGF (Feb 9, 2008)

I like Pendulum for D&B


----------



## el1 (Feb 9, 2008)

pendulum are pretty badass!! But im more after american dnb artists , seem as i know everyother dnb artists cept usa, if they have any, pendulum havnt really brought out many good tracks since hold your color, lets hope they sort their shit out.


----------



## HippyVibes (Feb 9, 2008)

el1 said:


> is hype american ? i thought he was british! im pretty sure he is!
> And for you mate , the new albums i am running at the mo are :
> 
> Andy c : night life 3
> ...


Uk drum n bass is all there is andy c is good but GQ makes him better 

ive some vinyles myself from bk in the day dj seduction is good ,ratty Grooverider, ellis dee dj sy and hype pioneers of this stuff


----------



## el1 (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah ive heard of all the british dnb.
Was just wondering if any yanks were good at it, obviously not.
ahh probally just as well.


----------



## HippyVibes (Feb 10, 2008)

I dont think so man ive heard it coming through in some rap music missy elliot an stuff but other than that its all that main stream hardcore/trance bubble gum crap like euro-tech (hands in the air davey lol )

The hole scene is only really taking of over there in the us the last few years back were as its been dead over here for over 10 years 

is Roni Size a yank i think he mite be and some of his stuff is ok but like goldie sorta 

strictly uNderGround


----------



## el1 (Feb 10, 2008)

nah i think roni is a brit , yeah they go crazy for tiesto and all that trance stuff. Its only good if your e'd up to the eyeballs lol.


----------



## crazedtimmy (Feb 14, 2008)

are you lookin for like techno drumand bass???


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 22, 2008)

junglistic pressure


----------



## blitz (Apr 13, 2008)

el1 said:


> Any of you americans into drum and bass? If so what are some of your fav dj's . and/ or producers?
> I dont know any yank dnb artists so would be cool if you could help me expand my collection.


DnB isn't THAT popular in the states, Americans just aren't as into EDM as Europeans, and the popular stuff here tends to be fluffy trance with lots of wispy female vocals (Armin van Buuren, Above & Beyond, Tiesto, Paul van Dyk in order from terrible to OK)... 

I don't know of very many American DnB producers- Dieselboy, AK1200 (?) are probably the biggest ones... they were actually in sort of a supergroup called Planet of the Drums. there's Evol Intent as well, and DJ Hive


----------



## SuBlimE420 (Apr 14, 2008)

Pendulum , DJ Hype, Spank Rock (kind of like rap , D&B & dj mixed give it a listen)


----------



## el1 (Apr 16, 2008)

SuBlimE420 said:


> Pendulum , DJ Hype, Spank Rock (kind of like rap , D&B & dj mixed give it a listen)


 
Pendulum are australian, DJ hype is english , and who the fuck is spank rock ?


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 17, 2008)

Pendulum kicks so much ass! I've seen them live in Seattle and they are SO FUCKING GOOD! 

Also you guys should check out Aaron Simpson. He's local here in WA state but he's pretty amazing. I never was in to DnB until I heard him spin. AMAZING!


Sex Drugs and Drum and Bass!!!!!!


----------



## SuBlimE420 (Apr 17, 2008)

el1 said:


> Pendulum are australian, DJ hype is english , and who the fuck is spank rock ?


just saying those are some of my favorite drum and bass bands, spank rock is more dj rap than techno but its ill either way.


----------

